# Exchange



## norton54 (Feb 2, 2006)

When I ordered my vip211 the csr didn't say anything about sending back my 811 but there was a pre-paid ups sticker in the box the 211 came in. Seems I've read on this forum some people were swapping theirs out. Is this correct? I hate calling back as I always get a "feranerr" I can't understand.


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

I swapped out from a 6000. I can send it back if I want to (but dont have to) with the pre-paid but they'd only give me $25.00 for it so I'm not going to.


----------



## bhenge (Mar 2, 2005)

My understanding is that if you current 811 is leased, you have to send it back. If you own it, its your option. They will send you a prepaid shipping box and credit you $25 for your owned unit.


----------



## norton54 (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. Be honest I don't know if I "bought" it or not. When I got the 811 an installer brought it with him and I paid dish a $99 upgrade fee and 18 month commitment to HD services.


----------

